# Blurry Photos



## Ramenuzumaki

I have been trying to take some pictures of my fish for the forums but have been unable to do so due to the camera photos being blurry. is there a way to fix this or is my camera just useless?


----------



## Zoo Maniac

Maybe useless or wait till your fish stop moving and try to keep your hand still best way to get a good pic.


----------



## aunt kymmie

What type of camera are you using? I have a Canon Powershot and the best photos I have taken are without using the flash, in a dark room with just the tanklights on, using the macro "mode".


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

yay a mod saw my thread!
mods rock they know everything ^^ uhm lemme look

it is a HP Photosmart E327 with 5.0 Megapixles

i had just the aquarium lights on and it was pretty blurry
want me to post a pic or two?


----------



## Zoo Maniac

Yeah it may help.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Ramenuzumaki said:


> mods rock they know everything


Well, this mod certainly does NOT know everything. Do any of us ever really know everything?? 

I just googled the specs on your camera and it seems that it is perfectly capable of taking nice pictures. Post the second grouping of pics you took (we still need to ID your pleco) and let's have a look.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

well here are some of the photos i took yesterday
im going to use a different camera when i take pics of my other aquarium later and hopefully they wont be blurry! D:

Dojo









Guppy Fry


















but for some reason these are clearish and taken at the same time



















i tried standing far back and zooming in but it still blurs


----------



## aunt kymmie

The last picture posted is pretty clear. Did you play with the macro mode on the camera??


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

the only shooting modes the camera has are
Auto
Action
Landscape
Portrait
Sunset


----------



## aunt kymmie

According to this link the macro mode is found under the manual focus feature of your camera:

HP Photosmart E327 Digital Camera specifications - HP Small & Medium Business products


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

oh i found the macro thing!
it was on the front of the camera not in the options lol

here are some pics i just took
pretty much everything is on auto except the macro

first one turned out good









the rest went back to blurring


----------



## nomel

First three, you're too close for your camera to focus. The fourth, the blur is from a long shutter speed. You need more light. You can get this from a flash or...more lights! MAcro mode will help, but you still may need more light. A good way to tell what is causing the blur is how the blue looks. If the blur is streaky, like the fourth pick, where it looks like things moved, then there is not enough light. If the blur is very uniform liek the first three, like when you unfocus you eyes, then it is probably focal blur...need to back up.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

ah ok
i was using macro for all of those 
so i should increase the shutter speed and back up?
i tried using the digital zoom while backed up n it still blurred out thats why i went in closer ^^:


----------



## nomel

Yeah, you've gotta back up. Macro on most "point and shoot" cameras doesn't do all that much. Digital zoom wont gain you any detail, since it is zooming "digitally"...meaning it's just taking the picture, then stretching it, effectively doing the same as cropping the image in a photo editing program, then zooming in on the cropped section to make it full picture size. 

Hehehe...I can go into more detail than you want about anything digital camera related if you have any questions or curiosities


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

so basically the cameria just isnt suited for taking piccas of fishies? D:
piece of crap


----------



## nomel

hahah...yeah...that's pretty much it. Although, if you have an old lens from a 35mm...you can hold it in front of your camera, backwards, to take macro shots. Pretty much any lens will work.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

yeah i dont have any lenses D:
sux
oh well just means i need to invest in a camera when i get me job 

any suggestions on a camera for fishie photos?


----------



## nomel

Best for the money is easily a Canon Rebel (any of them, especially used!). Not too intimidating, not TOO large (although, pretty large)...infinitely better at taking pictures than a point and shoot. Instant pictures too...none of the push the button, wait for the picture..it's push and click it's taken, like "real" cameras (mostly is a real camera with a sensor in place of the film strip).


----------



## Ramenuzumaki

sounds good bro!
ill be sure to look into it!
that and a more tanks and a minifridge
peeps be using my hot sauce!


----------



## willieturnip

nomel said:


> Best for the money is easily a Canon Rebel (any of them, especially used!). Not too intimidating, not TOO large (although, pretty large)...infinitely better at taking pictures than a point and shoot. Instant pictures too...none of the push the button, wait for the picture..it's push and click it's taken, like "real" cameras (mostly is a real camera with a sensor in place of the film strip).



It's only infinitely if the right lens is on the end of it. A fixed 600mm won't get you far for taking pictures of fish. 

The pictures aren't instant at all. Especially a rebel series (assumably with a kit lens.. :|)


----------



## nomel

Meh...even kit lens will blow away 90% of the point and shoots that are out there for the price of a used rebel. And, they are MUCH faster than any point and shoot I've used...especially if you have a fixed focus...then click click click..not click....wait...wait....wait...click. I've gotta admit, I haven't played with any modern point and shoots...last was about 4 years ago...except the garbage $300 one I bought for my girlfriend...total garbage/$ compared to used rebel.


----------



## willieturnip

Aye I suppose so. I'm in the same boat as you, haven't touched a compact in ages.

The point I was making is that they aren't instant. I used a 400d about a month ago and it seemed VERY sluggish.

Guess it depends what your used to.


----------

